# PT Tree Workers needed in SW PA



## Mike Barcaskey (Sep 19, 2006)

We are looking for a PT climber and groundman. 99% of tree service work is in western Allegheny County, southern Butler and Beaver counties. FT is possible. Additional duties also possible in forestry, loggin, wildlife and habitat management and nuisance wildlife work. 
Work schedule is flexible. 
Contact Mike Barcaskey at 412-849-1207.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike, I grew up in western Penn. Went to Slippery Rock University, too bad I am in FL. Would love to apply.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Sep 20, 2006)

have a farm north of SRU, heading for the BooT Box. Do alot of wildlife work up that way. another 4 or 6 weeks and we should be enjoying something you will probably be missing.
SNOW!


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 20, 2006)

Mike, to be honest with you I do miss the snow but only because I dont have to deal with it on a consistant basis. But it sure is beautiful up in the mountains and i miss it. I will be visiting during the hollidays. All of my family still live there.


----------



## Remington0404 (Oct 2, 2006)

If its residential tree work I would probably be interested in working weekends. I'm out of Tarentum, Pa. I have about a years worth of experiance as a climber, and slighty more as a groundy.... so i still have quite a bit of learning to do. But i'm reliable and a hard worker. If i'd be any help just let me know.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the reply Remington, but I really don't work many weekends if I can help it and Tarentum maybe a bit of a drive. I only go a few miles east of 19, 279 and 79. Most of my work is the other way.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 2, 2006)

How far are you from North Hills???

Ross Twp. to be precise.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 3, 2006)

I live in Moon, about 1/3 of my work is from Sewickley over to McIntyre Square area up to Bradford Woods and Cranberry.
I dont go further east than thompson Run Road
About a 1/3 of my work is Moon
and a 1/3 in Beaver County


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey mike I am thinking of coming to PA for visit at the end of Oct. MAybe we can meet and do some tree work. Just for sh*ts and giggles. What do ya say. My parents live 1/2 hr south of Uniontown, by Yough LAke.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd love to, but that's pushing a 2 hour drive for you.

hey Rich, you interested? I was up in Ross Twp yesterday.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 12, 2006)

Mike Barcaskey said:


> I'd love to, but that's pushing a 2 hour drive for you.
> 
> hey Rich, you interested? I was up in Ross Twp yesterday.



Right now I am booked solid on the weekends up thru mid November.


Give me a decent headsup and we can see!


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 12, 2006)

I went to the rock. Made the trip countless times, although they got less and less once I got older! :biggrinbounce2: 

Not a big deal for me. If I do come up I would make the trip, not a problem.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 12, 2006)

Rich, no weekends (or very few), and especially not during hunting/trapping season

Tackle, actually you would be coming to the Pgh Airport area, not Mercer County.


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah right up the pike or 79 wichever


----------



## Cotreewhisperer (Oct 29, 2006)

Mike are you still looking for help?


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Oct 29, 2006)

Right now I think I am ok, do have 2 commercial account prospects that would require another guy if they come through. Will definitely need some one else come spring.

see pm


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, I'm back looking for help. 
PT ground and climber, FT in the spring.


----------

